# Reel Mower Recommendations



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

Started looking at some reel mowers for our new house next month. The yard is roughly 15k sq ft. Will be putting in a pool next year and re-sodding. Question is what size reel mower should I go with? Front yard will have a slope, back should be pretty flat and sides little slope near house. I inquired about a 26" baroness that someone near me had but I believe it sold. Thanks!


----------



## walk1355 (May 31, 2018)

MOCcock8 said:


> Started looking at some reel mowers for our new house next month. The yard is roughly 15k sq ft. Will be putting in a pool next year and re-sodding. Question is what size reel mower should I go with? Front yard will have a slope, back should be pretty flat and sides little slope near house. I inquired about a 26" baroness that someone near me had but I believe it sold. Thanks!


I have a 9k sft yard and use a JD 260SL, which is 26" wide. I like it. I think I also would have been happy with a 22".


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Search for "used Baroness mower for sale". There are more available I believe. 
My 26 shipped today.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

This baroness was 5 minutes away and looked great. Just wondering really if I needed say the 26" baroness, 260 JD or Toro 1600 vs the 22" ones. Don't want to cut all day. Also, wondering if my sloped mattered a ton. Trying to get all the info I can.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

A big plus with Baroness is all gear driven. No belts or chains to deal with. I bought that mower about 4 hours after he listed it, like a new mower with 3 hours on it.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

ThomasPI said:


> A big plus with Baroness is all gear driven. No belts or chains to deal with. I bought that mower about 4 hours after he listed it, like a new mower with 3 hours on it.


You bought the one I was looking at lol.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

MOCcock8 said:


> ThomasPI said:
> 
> 
> > A big plus with Baroness is all gear driven. No belts or chains to deal with. I bought that mower about 4 hours after he listed it, like a new mower with 3 hours on it.
> ...


 Couldn't pass on it lol. We are building a house but won't be done till Feb but too hard to pass up for the coin.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

ThomasPI said:


> MOCcock8 said:
> 
> 
> > ThomasPI said:
> ...


Stay out my neck of the woods! :lol:


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

How steep is the slope and length/width? I'd recommend a home-owner reel if it's significant or a greens mower if not.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

smurg said:


> How steep is the slope and length/width? I'd recommend a home-owner reel if it's significant or a greens mower if not.


Front..might be hard to tell


Side/side back


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Here''s the posting for the Baroness for sale, there are what I believe to be a limited number left: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=9037&hilit=used+baroness+mower+for+sale


----------



## smurg (May 30, 2018)

MOCcock8 said:


> smurg said:
> 
> 
> > How steep is the slope and length/width? I'd recommend a home-owner reel if it's significant or a greens mower if not.
> ...


That doesn't look so bad.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

smurg said:


> MOCcock8 said:
> 
> 
> > smurg said:
> ...


Yeah the actually grass part if the front will be a very small area, all my yard will be side and back. Any recs on size? Brand?


----------



## crzipilot (Jul 4, 2018)

I would bird dog that builder to clean that lot before they do final grading. Most won't and just dump dirt or roll the garbage into the final grade. I had a guy that does external clean ups come and grab every piece of trash and scrap around the outside of the house. About 500.00


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

^+1 and that entrance concrete area needs a proper rock base. It looks like they formed the oath with 2x4 without any rock layer.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

g-man said:


> ^+1 and that entrance concrete area needs a proper rock base. It looks like they formed the oath with 2x4 without any rock layer.


I'm over there everyday since I live two streets over. I will watch to make sure they pick up trash. I'm pretty sure the put down some before pouring but not positive, I'll ask. So...back to size and recommendations...


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Any size will work. Those slopes look fine to me.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

g-man said:


> Any size will work. Those slopes look fine to me.


Ok thanks just wondering if for that size yard if I should look for a specific one.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

g-man said:


> ^+1 and that entrance concrete area needs a proper rock base. It looks like they formed the oath with 2x4 without any rock layer.


In the South, they rarely every use a rock layer when pouring concrete. As long as they use a tamper machine on the sand he should be just fine :thumbup:

Just FYI, I use to drive a concrete truck and I have poured my fair share of porches, sidewalks and driveways and they NEVER had a gravel base.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

So would you guys look for a 26" or 22" based on a 15k yard or whatever the best deal I can find? Appreciate all the help and this community.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

MOCcock8 said:


> So would you guys look for a 26" or 22" based on a 15k yard or whatever the best deal I can find? Appreciate all the help and this community.


I would recommend a 26" for 15K of lawn as it will cut down on your mowing time. As long as you don't have any tight spaces to get through or go through you should be fine.

I have 8K of lawn and it takes me around 45-60 minutes to mow my lawn with a 22". That's at a nice leisurely walk too.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

Im notin the reel game but something larger would be nice. My time master cuts down the mowing a lot. I would push for at least a 30" reel.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

Mightyquinn said:


> MOCcock8 said:
> 
> 
> > So would you guys look for a 26" or 22" based on a 15k yard or whatever the best deal I can find? Appreciate all the help and this community.
> ...


I will have about the same as @Mightyquinn and went for the 26. BUT, keep in mind any obstacles etc which would slow you down. We'll be able to lay out the landscaping and lawn to our choosing since it's new construction so it'll be smooth flowing lines and no tight corners etc. I'm figuring roughly an hour and cutting 2 to 3X per week in the early mornings.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I don't think there's a significant difference between 22" and 26" reels as far as mow time on 15k. A 26" Machine will save you a pass every 5. Roughly. And that's really only if the area is wide open. If you don't have tight areas, then 26" wide stripes are pretty sweet.

22" machines are much more available on the used market, and parts are slightly cheaper. But the vast majority of them are setup for mowing putting greens with 11+ blade reels and tournament bedknives. Most 26" units are setup for tees and collars, and already have 7-8 blade reels and "high cut" or fairway bedknives. 26" machines also usually have dimples traction rollers which helps with slopes.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

MasterMech said:


> I don't think there's a significant difference between 22" and 26" reels as far as mow time on 15k. A 26" Machine will save you a pass every 5. Roughly. And that's really only if the area is wide open. If you don't have tight areas, then 26" wide stripes are pretty sweet.
> 
> 22" machines are much more available on the used market, and parts are slightly cheaper. But the vast majority of them are setup for mowing putting greens with 11+ blade reels and tournament bedknives. Most 26" units are setup for tees and collars, and already have 7-8 blade reels and "high cut" or fairway bedknives. 26" machines also usually have dimples traction rollers which helps with slopes.


Awesome thanks...sounds like I want to find a 26". Now just have to find a baroness 26", jd 260 or Toro 1600. Haven't done much research on the Jacobson's, what's one to look for at that size? Thanks again guys.


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thick n Dense said:


> Im notin the reel game but something larger would be nice. My time master cuts down the mowing a lot. I would push for at least a 30" reel.


I was going this route until I decided I wanted to put down Bermuda or zoysia again after pool install. I currently have zoysia at current house and feel it needs to be reel mowed.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

MOCcock8 said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > Im notin the reel game but something larger would be nice. My time master cuts down the mowing a lot. I would push for at least a 30" reel.
> ...


Do they make at least 30" reels ?


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thick n Dense said:


> MOCcock8 said:
> 
> 
> > Thick n Dense said:
> ...


Yes but I believe you need an extremely flat lawn. Don't think cut will be as good.


----------



## Thick n Dense (May 7, 2019)

MOCcock8 said:


> Thick n Dense said:
> 
> 
> > MOCcock8 said:
> ...


Ah, I see.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

There are 26" Baroness mowers listed here but supply is dwindling.

Follow this link: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=9037


----------



## MOCcock8 (Jun 7, 2019)

g-man said:


> ^+1 and that entrance concrete area needs a proper rock base. It looks like they formed the oath with 2x4 without any rock layer.


Just checked.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Thick n Dense said:


> MOCcock8 said:
> 
> 
> > Thick n Dense said:
> ...


Yes, but they are rare and expensive. Search the Allett C34 for an example.

You can go to 26"-27" and then you jump up to 60" triplexes like the Toro 3150 for example.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

MOCcock8 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think there's a significant difference between 22" and 26" reels as far as mow time on 15k. A 26" Machine will save you a pass every 5. Roughly. And that's really only if the area is wide open. If you don't have tight areas, then 26" wide stripes are pretty sweet.
> ...


Jacobsen GreensKing 526 or 526a (my preference)
Jacobsen Eclipse 126 or 126f
Jacobsen Eclipse 2 126f


----------

